
How Big Pharma Uses Charity Programs to Cover for Drug Price Hikes - JackPoach
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-19/the-real-reason-big-pharma-wants-to-help-pay-for-your-prescription
======
sharemywin
cause bankrupting middle america is a great business strategy.

